

Apple’s Rich: Should I Be Happy About It? - sanelygreat
http://sanelygreat.com/apples-rich-should-i-be-happy-about-it/

======
ZeroGravitas
Yes, because the company that earns more money is better, and the people who
use that company's products are better people.

That's why Microsoft is better than Apple, and Steve Ballmer's Microsoft is
better than Steve Job's Apple (the second time around) even with the few year
head start and even if you ignore the Billion the latter lost in '97. It's all
about the profits.

